# WhatsApp Back up (less space on phone + old WhatsApp number)



## HarleenKaur (Mar 2, 2018)

Hello!

So my phone number got changed two months ago but I have kept my old number as my WhatsApp number. I want to delete WhatsApp for a while WITHOUT wanting to delete any data or starred messages. I have the 'back up now' option on, however, my phone says "Not enough iPhone storage: free up to 22Gb on your iPhone" 

So, 

1. Do I have to delete stuff from my iPhone or from my icloud ID? 
2. Before backing up (or deleting date), do I have to first change my WhatsApp number? 
3. If I do not change my WhatsApp number, back up, and then delete WhatsApp, would I be able to recover data in the new phone number as the data should be in icloud? 

If need to be known, I got an iPhone 6 with 64 Gb. 

Thank you for your help!


----------

